# SnowBuster 828



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone have one of these or used this design in the past? I am thinking about purchasing the one in the photo.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

this photo lol


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like the old paddle wheel design used by the early Simplicity and Bob-Cat blowers. Never used them myself, but I heard they work well.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know how much it is but the parallel impellers work fantastic.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

td5771 said:


> I dont know how much it is but the parallel impellers work fantastic.


Its not much at all. I was just reading they are difficult to move around. I would love it but I have a small area The unit is in excellent condition.


----------



## MGreiner (Dec 12, 2011)

I got one this Fall as a trash pick. A new fuel line and a little adjustment of the 5hp(?) Briggs is all it needed. That thing can sure throw a ton. I need to do an oil change and some greasing before I'd run it much more.


----------



## skippy1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

I had the 5hp version of this blower. A great machine! Only downfall is it only has two speeds slow and slower.......


----------



## jeepsteve92xj (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks like my first free snow-blower. I called that a long frame. I think mine has a 6hp motor. Need to clean the carb and replace the fuel line. It does work well, but it doesn't turn on a dime.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

MGreiner said:


> I got one this Fall as a trash pick. A new fuel line and a little adjustment of the 5hp(?) Briggs is all it needed. That thing can sure throw a ton. I need to do an oil change and some greasing before I'd run it much more.


 Wow only a 5hp and it can throw a ton. I had to put a 7hp Predator on my snow blower plus an impeller kit before it made it into a great thrower. I am restoring an old Montgomery Ward (Gilson) 8hp/26 inch Unitrol from the mid 1970's. I will put an impeller kit because the space varies from as little as a quarter inch near the back of the impeller to as much as 1/2 to almost 3/4 of an inch in the front of the impeller near the scoops. I am trying to get rid of the rust and I am using a product called Evaporust and a Chemical rust remover gel. Both are working only not as fast as I would like them. The impeller had somewhat heavy to moderate surface rust, but it is a real tank and the metal is so much thicker than a new snow blowers metal would be so It will be a real beast with the 8 Hp Briggs on it.


----------



## blowngt (Feb 16, 2014)

that unit was a beast they never should have stop making those paddlewack machines yes there a little slowbut will throw any thing in its path people want them bad in conn anyway i bought one at a tag sale for 400 bucks got 1200 for it keep it you wont be sorry


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

I never seen one, other then a few pictures on the net. 
It looks to be a better layout then the layout the we are all using today. 
It looks really efficient with no worm gears needed. 
The blower looks like it would throw with much more force. 
Less problems with everything rotating the same direction. 
Wouldn't it be cheaper to build too.
Why didn't it survive? 

Ken


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

old thread but worth commenting now- these paddle wheel blowers are popping up for sale lately by old timers who are beyond operating age i.e. in a wheelchair or jazzy chair. being made by Simplicity they were top shelf for their time. the reason they didn't catch on, they are very complex, difficult to maintain, repair, service when something wore out or broke. there's a thread on youtube of a guy taking one apart and I saw at least 2 belts and 3 chains and it didn't come apart easily. It made my old Cadet and Gilson repairs look easy.
Simplicity is suffering a bit of a image crisis lately, one local power equip. shop stopped selling the brand due to defects and having to work on them, warranty/guaranty service was a PITA. he switched to Cub Cadet and those have engines made in Mexico. the new snowblower market is in decline abeit the machines are very high tech and powerful, but totally pie in the sky, pipe dream prices. $2500 for a machine with foreign made parts, but gee it has power steering ? now they have 4 stages (impeller-auger tines-impeller-impeller) all in a line, perhaps they got too far away from the basics. when any machine becomes too refined it doesn't matter anymore and is taken for granted, like a stove, washing machine, or toaster- does anyone care ? the thing with snowblowers is there was brand ownership pride like a car, once that is lost it's all over 'cept for the crying. hang on to your old USA made machines, and buy a couple spares.


----------

